# Hay feeder



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with the "gobob" hay feeder


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hay Conserving Hay Bale Feeders - the Hay Conserv&#8230;: 




They look stout. How much do they run?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Don't know, thought I would see if it was worth a phone call before I called! I've looked them over quit a bit just can't find much on the web about them.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Look at the Hay Monster feeder. 10 year rust out and 5 year structure warranty. Freedom Ford is a dealer for Stone County.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 22, 2013)

My brother has 2 of the gobob hay feeders. He loves them they are stout and he swears they save hay. He puts 2 5x6 rounds in each one.


----------

